# Free sig for the 1st person to post:O:O



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, i'm bored, so i'll be nice

my styles are
1:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





post in this format

Style No.:
Colours:
Theme:
Images(if not a vector sig):


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

FIRST lol


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

what is #ds-wifi by the way? im a noob


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

its an irc channel

read the first post properly too


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 25, 2007)

O


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm the first to post the correct way.

Style No.: 7
Colours: Brown, Red
Theme: Cruddy Buddy Beast
Images(if not a vector sig): Take them from my current sig!


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 25, 2007)

This is tricky.  I assumed it went to the person who posted O, then after he said "joo win" you posted the other infos >_>


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

the edit thing was because i forgot to close the img tags

making your sig cruddy buddy


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 25, 2007)

For future reference, unless you are purposefully (evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) trying to screw people up, don't put the O in the title next time, cause it is really confusing when you have a 
Post O to win. (I am sure you can't edit titles, so this wouldn't be a biproduct of editing the post)
and then a Fill it out this way later on, as (maybe I'm just stupid?) one would tend to make the assumption that you wanted a post with O, and then after confirming their victory would ask for the other info.

Anyway, just something to keep in mind if you ever host another one of these, and congrats to cruddybuddy for your new siggy.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> For future reference, unless you are purposefully (evil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see how that would be confusing now

but technically, you only posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:, not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 so you wouldnt be first anyway


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

Cruddy FTW and Ryguy FTMakemycoolavatar!


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Cruddy FTW and Ryguy FTMakemycoolavatar!








i'll make someone an av later today


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 25, 2007)

I just posted a sticker on my binder. No sigs..please.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> I just posted a sticker on my binder. No sigs..please.



i see...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 25, 2007)

THEME: 6
PIC: the effin JUGGERNAUT!!!!


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 25, 2007)

3!!!


----------

